Which is the best Twitter bot you have come across? - pranav_full
======
eriknstr
Also relevant to you I think: Which are the most useful reddit bots?

Off the top of my head:

\- /u/colorizebot

\- /u/RemindMeBot

\- /u/AutoMod (special because it's been made an official part of reddit)

------
bdr
The best Twitter bot imo is @tiny_star_field. It's a beautiful concept, and it
was the first one I came across to generate 2D/spatial tweets.

~~~
eriknstr
Clickable link:
[https://twitter.com/tiny_star_field](https://twitter.com/tiny_star_field)

Neat bot. Twitter suggested a couple of related accounts which turned out to
be cute as well.

@tiny_astro_naut -
[https://twitter.com/tiny_astro_naut](https://twitter.com/tiny_astro_naut)

@tiny_mssn_ctrl -
[https://twitter.com/tiny_mssn_ctrl](https://twitter.com/tiny_mssn_ctrl)

